# How do you guys rig tubes in the Rocky?



## ama146 (Apr 5, 2019)

Being such a rocky bottom, do you guys use weedless or snagless jigs for your tubes? any tips to prevent snags when using jigs in the Rocky River??


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Throw a wacky-rigged senko with no weight.
It'll get you more bites and wont hang-up.
Or a Yum Dinger.... Much cheaper.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Just use an offset worm hook and rig the tube like a texas rigged worm. The hook is buried back into the tube and is weedless.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Fish a lighter weight jig head. That's what I do on the rocky river. Try going down to a 16th oz head. I like to almost let the current drift my bait on the bottom with a few small pops


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

'Stupid tube' rig like this:


----------



## ama146 (Apr 5, 2019)

What river conditions are good for smallmouth in Rocky River? similarl conditions to steelhead? flow and turbidity are what I mean


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Texas rigged.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Just tie a 4 oz sanker under a triple hook. Hook datt tube thang on 2 hooks and rip-er out daar and hold on.. Datt darr is the Buckeye Rig.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Just tie a 4 oz sanker under a triple hook. Hook datt tube thang on 2 hooks and rip-er out daar and hold on.. Datt darr is the Buckeye Rig.


Kinda like a drop shot rig on steroids.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Plastics are cheap, rig three weights on your jigs ahead of time so you're prepared for depth and current variables. if you're not ticking bottom you're not in the zone. --Tim


----------

